# Doe is officially 5 days Overdue



## udabug (Mar 23, 2014)

Our first time momma goat is officially 5 days over due, and not showing any definite signs of kidding. its driving me insane! She is has started bagging up, but its not firm or shiny like Ive read it will most likely be. She has no discharge of any kind either. She is eating and acting normal. She is most definitely pregnant and the dates are right. She is part pygmy, part boer (I think). We can't afford to have a vet come, so what now?


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

What was her breeding date? Are you 100% sure there was no other exposure to a buck?


----------



## udabug (Mar 23, 2014)

We don't have a buck our own so there is no possible way for her to have been exposed later. She was breed October 20th.


----------



## udabug (Mar 23, 2014)

this is her bump on feb 19th.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wait till she gives birth.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I had one go 8 days past and gave a single. Its believed that coffee can make them go into labor....I tried it once and my doe didn't talk to me for a week


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

One of mine went on 156 this year. It's ok, they don't always conceive on the first day the are bred.


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

I had my boer first timer kid at 4 am this morning was due last Saturday at 150 days she kidded today at 157...

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

So glad to see this thread! We're at 3 days past due, and I was starting to wonder if I should worry ...


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Me too! I came here to find out the same thing.:mrgreen: 

Our ND was due last Friday so she's now overdue 7 days. I was under the impression that they rarely went more than 5 days late so I don't know what to think. We put her with our buck on Nov 3rd and he was all over her right away and I'm sure she was bred that day. 

She's had a bit of thick, yellowish mucus show for a good week, off and on. She's been bagging up quite noticeably in the last week too, but same as the OP said, not tight or shiny yet. As this is our first pregnancy (not hers though) I'm not sure about ligaments...they still feel as firm as ever to me, but not exactly sure of what I'm feeling for!

She is being her usual sweet, wonderful self and is not in any distress or seeming upset in any way. Eating like a horse in fact! Should I be concerned about her being overdue? Not that there's really much to do, babies come when they come, right?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I had a doe kid at 10 days late. The kids were fine, though I think she did that because she was bred twice. She had a HUGE buckling and two small doelings.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Hmmm, we did leave the doe in with the buck for a couple of weeks, so I suppose it's possible she was bred twice. I didn't realize this was possible...learned something new today!


----------



## camptrained (Apr 3, 2014)

Great thread! Seems like many of us are going through the same thing....I left my buck in too and thought my doe was 160 days...I am sure she is not and must have actually got bred later. Wonderful support and it helps so much to have you all share your experience with newbies!!!:thankU:


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

My doe took on a five day heat, and delivered two days before the second due date (if she had taken on the first breeding, she would have been due Feb 22, and if on the second breeding would have been due March 2). She delivered Feb 28, so more than likely she took on the second heat that started about a week after the first ended.


----------

